# Test drive a Lexus unsold inventory car



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Today I stopped by the dealer for an oil change and walked around. I was greeted by a salesperson and he told me about this "deal of the century" when I asked for the LS 500....

The car is a 2018 LS 500 with luxury package (side sun shades + reclined, heat/cooled rear seat) and the added panoramic sunroof option. It is supposed to be a "zero-owner" car, serving the primary purpose as dealer demonstration and transporting the high-ups.

They asked for $50000, which is $12k less than the fair KBB value (see below screenshot). The reason is that the car has a history of running off the road leading to "deformation" of the front right bumper and scratches on the side mirrors and front passenger door. There was no accident history reported to carfax (probably because there was no component of collision).










The car despite its young age, is not qualified as a CPO due to an "accident history". There are no signs of any cosmetic defects. If the colour of the car was matador red mica (sparking red) or satin cashmere (champagne gold) instead of obsidian black.... I MIGHT give it a thought. He said he could help to ask for warranty if I am interested....

Feedback after test-drive: Not as smooth as my 2004 / 2015. The engine is quite loud and a bit too responsive even in "normal mode". Tried "sport" for a few seconds but almost had a heart attack... I have no courage to try "Sport+"... There is no "surround" effect of their proud ML audio system. All you hear at the driver seat is from the dash speaker. The touch pad controlling the infotainment system is even more horrible than the mouse-like structure in my 2015. Lexus has also been stingy in terms of a significant reduction of wood in the cabin but the exterior design is very aggressive. I love the spindle grill.

Anyway would you buy a car like that (having an accident history but not reported) at a fraction of its market value? I would request for a comprehensive check-up but wonder whether the assessments are made fair (you ask the dealer to inspect their cars?) Unless it is a CPO, I don't think their inspection is going to be unbiased....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

$50K is like three years worth of food! It's a no for me.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Hard pass. And I'm in the market for a GS so it's certainly nothing against Lexus.

Two reasons - 50K for any car with the description you gave is too much, even for an LS. And any 50K car for Uber is too much.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I have owned several Lexus SUV’s (certified pre-owned) and typically paid about $30-$35k for them with 50-75k miles. I wouldn’t pay that much for that car.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> $50K is like three years worth of food! It's a no for me.


Do bears buy food? I thought they have wild-caught salmon feast everyday!



losiglow said:


> Hard pass. And I'm in the market for a GS so it's certainly nothing against Lexus.
> 
> Two reasons - 50K for any car with the description you gave is too much, even for an LS. And any 50K car for Uber is too much.


There is a rumour that the GS may be discontinued in the near future. Have you considered an ES? The 2019 ES is actually very different from the predecessors that comes with ample legroom. I think my sister's car has more or less the same legroom as a SWB LS. No kidding! They also have a F-sport package available in case this is what you like from the GS.

Unlike my sister, I would not buy an ES or any other car new. The first owner is always hit the most brutally by depreciation! I guess you are looking for those made in 2014-2016?

The thing about automobile industry is that most common functions in the older cars are now made as options in order to charge people more. I would say ventilated seats are a must in cars with that price-range, not as a "re-packaging" as a luxury trim lol What has made my jaw dropped is the panoramic sunroof! This is my first time seeing such thing with my eyes. As for the reclined seat, I do not feel it is necessary at all unless it comes with the massage function as in the executive package. $50K is definitely a lot of money, I have to agree! Financial-wise, it does not hurt to wait for another year or two to get one at the $30k range!



1.5xorbust said:


> I have owned several Lexus SUV's (certified pre-owned) and typically paid about $30-$35k for them with 50-75k miles. I wouldn't pay that much for that car.


Do you consider a RX a SUV in your book? For me, I only count the gas guzzlers GX and LX. How do they hold up with time? Do they also take premium only? Those cars are just too high and big for me. While the grill works great for all of their models, Lexus should work on the rear lights on their SUVs (just my opinion)...

By the way, the $50k LS has only 31XX miles on the clock, which is one thing I did not mention in my original post.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do bears buy food? I thought they have wild-caught salmon feast everyday!
> 
> There is a rumour that the GS may be discontinued in the near future. Have you considered an ES? The 2019 ES is actually very different from the predecessors that comes with ample legroom. I think my sister's car has more or less the same legroom as a SWB LS. No kidding! They also have a F-sport package available in case this is what you like from the GS.
> 
> ...


I've owned RX and LX. They do take premium only. I've been very happy with all Lexus's. How tall are you?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do bears buy food? I thought they have wild-caught salmon feast everyday!


That's only on the west coast and up in Maine and Canada on the east coast, and only during the salmon run, and there's a lot of competition. The rest of the year--especially this time of year--can get hungry :frown:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I've only purchased 1 car brand spanking new off the lot. I doubt I'll ever do that again. Lease, perhaps (not for rideshare). But new. Nope. Never. I'll take 2ish years old coming off a lease for considerably less.

That said, even a used 2018 of that car around here is $55k give or take.....


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've owned RX and LX. They do take premium only. I've been very happy with all Lexus's. How tall are you?


169 cm... We use the British system but I think it corresponds to 5.5? Is my height important when choosing a car? By the way, I always have the obsession in feeling pity being 1 cm less from the complete number 170...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 169 cm... We use the British system but I think it corresponds to 5.5? Is my height important when choosing a car? By the way, I always have the obsession in feeling pity being 1 cm less from the complete number 170...


You said 'those cars are too high and big for me'.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$50k is a nice down payment for a house or investment. I would never pay $50k for a car, even if I have a million $$$.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I would not pay $50k for a car that has no warranty. I'd love to say I wouldn't pay $50k for a car, but I may sometime in the future but definitely not for rideshare - no pax allowed! Plus, it will be a roadster convertible, so wouldn't qualify anyway... 😉


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I would not pay $50k for a car that has no warranty. I'd love to say I wouldn't pay $50k for a car, but I may sometime in the future but definitely not for rideshare - no pax allowed! Plus, it will be a roadster convertible, so wouldn't qualify anyway... &#128521;


Lexus certified pre-owned typically comes with an additional three year 36k warranty as part of purchase price. That's why I think anyone is nuts to buy a brand new car for rideshare or personal use.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Lexus certified pre-owned typically comes with an additional three year 36k warranty as part of purchase price. That's why I think anyone is nuts to buy a brand new car for rideshare or personal use.


Right, but OP was looking at a car that wouldn't qualify as CPO. My BMW is CPO with a three year warranty (or is it two? I'm flaking right now &#129315 - I don't think I'd buy new again either.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> There is a rumour that the GS may be discontinued in the near future. Have you considered an ES? The 2019 ES is actually very different from the predecessors that comes with ample legroom. I think my sister's car has more or less the same legroom as a SWB LS. No kidding! They also have a F-sport package available in case this is what you like from the GS.


The ES is not a replacement for the GS imo, as it's front wheel drive powertrain simply doesn't compare to the rear wheel drive or 70:30 rear:front biased AWD available on the GS. The GS is a sports sedan, the ES is roomier but more of a cruiser.

Frankly the LS500 doesn't interest me at all, I will never choose the turbo v6 in the 500 series versus that sweet V8 in the LS460. At $50,000 there's still plenty of depreciation left there. Lexus has been developing a high powered V8 for Motorsports and that will presumably filter into their top end sedan at some point.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> $50k is a nice down payment for a house or investment. I would never pay $50k for a car, even if I have a million $$$.


Very true. In fact, I have just told my mum who lives on the other side of the planet about the car. She said 'My dear, this is why you are still single. No ordinary man on this planet can accept his significant other pouring $ into the drain like that. In addition, you are not good enough for those beyond the ordinary'. :rollseyes:



[email protected] said:


> Right, but OP was looking at a car that wouldn't qualify as CPO. My BMW is CPO with a three year warranty (or is it two? I'm flaking right now &#129315 - I don't think I'd buy new again either.


Do you have plan to trade that in when the warranty expires? BMW has its nickname 'burn my wallet' for a reason. Check out the videos of Scotty the mechanic from youtube.



Bubsie said:


> The ES is not a replacement for the GS imo, as it's front wheel drive powertrain simply doesn't compare to the rear wheel drive or 70:30 rear:front biased AWD available on the GS. The GS is a sports sedan, the ES is roomier but more of a cruiser.
> 
> Frankly the LS500 doesn't interest me at all, I will never choose the turbo v6 in the 500 series versus that sweet V8 in the LS460. At $50,000 there's still plenty of depreciation left there. Lexus has been developing a high powered V8 for Motorsports and that will presumably filter into their top end sedan at some point.


I think what we look for are completely different. All I want is affordable luxury and comfort and these are what a LS offers.

I am not a fan of the twin-turbo chargers either. For me, the 290-hp in my 2004 LS 430 is good enough to overtake all those snails on the interstate in almost no time. Furthermore, LS 430 is the finest car ever built. The ride quality in my 2011 (sold) and 2015 (current) LS 460L is obviously not good enough to be considered as 'silk smooth'. They are also not as quiet during idling compared with the legendary LS 430. What makes me dislike about LS 460 is how the engine roars during rapid acceleration. As for the tester I drove today, it is too sporty for me. Seems to me that Lexus has lost their path, a LS doesn't need an engine like that! Interested customers should go for the LC instead!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I stopped by the dealer for an oil change and walked around. I was greeted by a salesperson and he told me about this "deal of the century" when I asked for the LS 500....
> 
> ...


Someone smaked it up on a test drive.

Now it wont steer straight.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do you have plan to trade that in when the warranty expires? BMW has its nickname 'burn my wallet' for a reason. Check out the videos of Scotty the mechanic from youtube.


I have a friend that works on BMWs. I would trade it in/sell it if after the warranty and maintenance plans expire, it starts costing me too much/repairs are too complicated for my friend.

Rideshare isn't my primary source of income, so cost isn't really an issue, as long as I see benefit for that cost (new car > costly repairs). &#128513;

The dealership was trying to sell me a loaner car that had a few hundred miles on it, but there would be no warranty...so, I declined. Same thing for the pre-owned cars that can't be CPO/won't have a warranty - even though they cost less than they CPO I wasn't going to take a car with zero warranty. The way I look at it is a half-a**ed repair can last a few months and make you think the car is ok and that's not a risk I'm willing to take. You really never know what someone did to a car, kinda like a house with DIY wiring. &#128513;


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Very true. In fact, I have just told my mum who lives on the other side of the planet about the car. She said 'My dear, this is why you are still single. No ordinary man on this planet can accept his significant other pouring $ into the drain like that. In addition, you are not good enough for those beyond the ordinary'. :rollseyes:


I have a feeling you choose to be single.

You are very beautiful in all those pictures you posted of yourself, very few man can resist your attractiveness. Asian parents always want their children to get married soon so they can have the grand-children, I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Check out the videos of Scotty the mechanic from youtube.


He is absolutely useless,doesn't have a clue how things work.
If you want to educate yourself check out Engineering Explained on You Tube


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Now is not the time to buy a car! Used car prices are plummeting, new car sales are dead. Give it a month or two and you'll be able to get some great deals.


----------

